# Blue printing Green



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

I'm using a Epson WF-7610 with Cobra CS-4.2 sublimation ink bought in August 2017 and Coastal sublimation paper for Epson printers. Today I printed the "BMW" logos for a customer who owns a "BMW" and wanted a shirt with the logo on it. It was a disaster and now I have to replace his shirt. 
The Light blue section of the logo printed Green. My printing settings is :Start temp 230F, print temp 330F for 40sec. I have been using these settings for the last 3 years and never had this happen, but then I do'nt remember if I printed the light blue colour before.
I have attached photos of what the logo looks like and what printed out. 
Can anyone suggest how to fix this or why this happened?


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

What is start temp vs print temp? I would also guess your press is displaying the incorrect temp as it would be hard to get a solid black at 330 for 40 seconds. Typically the two hardest colors to hit in dye sub has been black and red but each seems to have pressed perfectly. What most do is not rely on the monitor to judge final output colors. There is a RGB color swatch file that many use. You can find the color, in this case the light blue, on the printed color chart and use those specific values. May not look right on the screen but the important part is how it looks printed.


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

My pres is a Chinese made for multiple use(8in one is how it's sold). The start temp is the temp I let the press get to before I close it on the substrate(mugs, t- shirts) print temp is the temp at which the sublimation takes place. If you notice the darker blue printed fine.


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

Brian said:


> My pres is a Chinese made for multiple use(8in one is how it's sold). The start temp is the temp I let the press get to before I close it on the substrate(mugs, t- shirts) print temp is the temp at which the sublimation takes place. If you notice the darker blue printed fine.


I have zero clue how or why you are pressing as you are. I let someone with bigger brain cells tackle this.


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for trying, however problem solved. I made an RGB color swatch for Corel Draw and printed it on Polyester. Used the RGB values of the color closest to the Light Blue and corrected the logo in "Corel Paint". It printed perfectly.
As for the settings I use, my heat press has settings for "Set" where you input the start temp, "Temp" where you input the sublimation temp and "Time" where you input the length of time in secs. It works perfectly as you can see in the photo above. I got these settings from "Best Sub"
Thanks again.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

I've got the same press probably, its an 8 in 1 and has a setting for 'tick over' and then when you hit 'go' the temp climbs to the correct temp for transferring and then the timer starts its countdown. 3 years old and still going great, Glad you sorted out the colours, I thought they looked a little faded so I would have pressed for 10 - 20 seconds longer and upped the saturation a bit


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion. Will try that.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Printing a BMW shirt for a customer who owns a BMW is counterfeiting. 

Don't recommend you continue doing that. The only way to make it legal and avoid charges of trademark infringement is to have permission from BMW to do so. 

You can't claim 'fair use' in this instance since presumably your customer is paying you for a shirt that BMW also sells/licenses directly.


----------

